# TSST Corp CDRW/DVD TSL462C



## JGH

CD won't play it runs but nothing on computer drive doesn't show up
on "MYCOMPUTER".

Removed above driver and tried to reinstall with add hardware but comes back as dameged. 

tried dell and no help and can't find tsst corp to download fix

what can I do?


----------



## dai

uninstall from the device manager and reboot


----------



## geotechy18

I also tried uninstalling the driver and device, but still does not work even after I reboot. Any help or links I can be directed to?:sigh:


----------



## makinu1der2

Try the thread below and follow the steps.

Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


----------

